# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Unable to lucid dream?

## seabear

Last night i tired a technique described in a picture, a WILD, and my body felt really heavy, not really my chest but my legs and arms, and after what seemed like 30-40mins, though I would guess it was longer then that maybe a hour, I almost gave up when my whole body started to tingle/shake and my heart rate soared and I was breathing shallower and faster and my eyes couldn't stop moving. It was like I was conscious during my REM sleep stage. But I had no audio/visual hallucination, even after opening my eyes. This whet on for like 30mins and the I was like wtf and I held my breath and woke my body out of sleep paralysis and my clock said 2:11 and I went to bed at like 11:30, I was really tired when I went to bed though I did feel like I got some sleep even though I was mentally awake. So wtf man, does this happen to any of you? Am I unable to lucid dream? Also i did do a reality check, I check my clock on my ipod twice and turn my lights on and my lights did go on and my ipod didnt change times.
The picture is here:

----------


## Mike02

Do it during a WBTB

----------


## Illusi0n

Everyone is able - and needs - to dream hence everyone can lucid dream. You tried to WILD before going to bed? If so it's a waste of time. WILDS before going to bed are not impossible although they gonna very short and have no consistency. That happens because REM cycles at the beginning of night are very short. Try to sleep first 4-7 hours before trying or WILD at the morning.

----------


## seabear

> Everyone is able - and needs - to dream hence everyone can lucid dream. You tried to WILD before going to bed? If so it's a waste of time. WILDS before going to bed are not impossible although they gonna very short and have no consistency. That happens because REM cycles at the beginning of night are very short. Try to sleep first 4-7 hours before trying or WILD at the morning.



Yeah I did some more reading on WILDS and it seems to work better that way, so I'll try it tonight and post back here if it works. But still i want to know why my body went all tingly and my heart beat way faster then normal

----------


## MadMonkey

You have to do WILD when you wake up in the middle of the night after sleeping for a cuple ours befor it will work. Also what it said about never seeing yourself in the miror in dreams is not true. I see myself in mirors all the time. Its different for everyone. Most people say their image is just distorted. All those things are generaly good reality checks but the effect is different for everyone.

----------


## thomulf

hmm that image is 50% truth ad 50% crap. Your body goes tingly because thats how you getto sleep every night, but you are unconsious by then ususally. And you could hear or see or feel anything while trying to WILD, it would still be perfectly normal.

----------

